# New Here.



## Erikabrown2388 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello Everyone. I hope I can learn new tips.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 13, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Dawn (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello!  Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## HappyGlowShop.com (Nov 24, 2020)

Happy to be here!  I am interested in self-care and "green" health and beauty products and practices.


----------

